# [LE] The furry side of the law - Summit Daily News



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://www.summitdaily.com/article/20080507/NEWS/292097033&cid=0&ei=PEwiSJb2EY6I8ATS0cmjAw&usg=AFrqEzc9jq3oavL11T5usydrI0Fba_Lssg">The furry side of the law</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Summit Daily News, CO -</font> <nobr>17 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Tommy came to the Sheriff’s Office via the Vohne Liche Kennels in Denver, Ind. A highly respected <b>K9</b> training facility, Vohne Liche Kennels offers dogs and <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

